# New sanding belts received tightly rolled - now what?



## GeneH (Jan 12, 2017)

I received a few 2x42 and 1x42 belts from Tru-Grit today, boy did they ship fast. They were rolled up really tight and so have this tight curl when I unrolled and hung them. Should these be left to relax for a few days or will that tight radius (not bent, just tight curves) need to be loosed up some other way? Let them run on the sander for a bit, or just never mind and use them? They will go on a Craftsman 2x42 sander with a spring loaded upper wheel.


----------



## woyuskinny (Jan 12, 2017)

They don't need any special treatment. The tension from the grinder/sander will take the curves out. When I grind wet, I like to hang the belts under a small amount of tension. 4'' abs makes a not-too-tight radius. I put a couple of feet over a shelf bracket, and then use another section to weight down the free-hanging ends of the belts. Some belts like to ''corkscrew" when free drying from a wet state.


----------



## GeneH (Jan 12, 2017)

Good deal. I'll not overthink it then. Easy enough to get a couple pcs of large dia PVC pipe cheap at the hardware store if I start using them wet.


----------

